# finally finished one for this year



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

Did kind of an MIB type with a coffin sad thing is i built this one for my dad so it doesn't even get to live at my place. one down 2 more to go.

halloween 2009 :: coffinforhalloween002.flv video by mike5567 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid6.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid6.photobucket.com/albums/y237/mike5567/halloween%202009/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y237/mike5567/halloween%202009/coffinforhalloween002


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks great, coffin. I love his face.

Might there be a way to rig the head so it moves a bit when he shakes his cage? That would add a nice bit of realism to it.


----------



## Hallow (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks great and scary. I'll bet it's gonna scare the kids pretty good this year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's going to give some great scares.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I like it, nice take on a MIB!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Good job! You're making 2 more? Wow! I'm sure your dad really likes him....very nice!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Excellent. love it.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

This is great. You might make some TOTs pee themselves this year.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

cool, a neat take on a mib.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice variation! Love the face on this guy too!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, that is great!!! It will scare the crap out of the TOTs!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

That prop would totally creep me out. Very nice work.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great looking prop, i like the way you changed the way he moves as compared to most other shaking coffins. It is cool how the front of the coffin actually comes forward.Would like to see a how-to for this.


----------

